# .22 Ammo Bubble Gone



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Now is a good time to buy and stock deep, so when the next commie gets into office you will not have to panic buy. Ammoseek and Gunbot.net are two good on-line sources for ammo.

https://www.ammoland.com/2018/10/22-ammo-bubble-is-gone-22-lr-on-sale-for-pennies-per-round/#axzz5VQSRdaOg


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@RedLion is absolutely correct. Stack it high. stack it deep. Stack it wide. No one ever complained in an emergency that they had too much ammo.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have never seen so much 22LR and 22WMR/MAG at my local Cabela's. Not the greatest prices there
but sure have a great selection along with all the other mainstream and not so mainstream calibers.
I just picked up another 100 rounds of 55gr SP .223 Federal just because. I need to get my
diver friend to see if he can find my rifles I lost in the Ohio!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

*Every* day is a day to look for and buy ammo.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SWEET, I am voting early today, and saw an ad "free box of 22LR with "I VOTED" sticker".


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Deebo said:


> SWEET, I am voting early today, and saw an ad "free box of 22LR with "I VOTED" sticker".


I wonder if any crazy dems will show up with 8 stickers cause they voted 8 times?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

very good reminder, @RedLion; I've been needing to stock up on .22.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Good news!

I need to stock up on some quality .22LR.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am back to buying a little every payday, like it did for years.
My local Ace Hardware even had Armscor .30 caliber Carbine, $19.95 per 50 round box. So, I bought one to put back.

Heck I even found some Winchester Dynapoint 22 WMR. That always used to be some accurate stuff. Works great in my Single Six.
Bricks of 22LR are still kinda steep, I paid $39.99 for a 500 round box of Federal, and the same for 500 rounds of Winchester Super X.
Added to what I already had I’m good for a decade or so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess $39.99 per 500 round brick would be right in line with prices 15 years ago, since the Fed under Obama printed money out of thin air (remember "quantitative easing"?) and caused $1 to become worth 75 cents.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- I need another steamer trunk of .22... It's the only thing we don't roll our own for.

.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good deal on a very good .22LR ammo.



> CCI Blazer .22 Long Rifle 40gr Solid Ammunition 500rds (10 Boxes of 50) - 0021 - *$16.99 or $84.95 for 2,500 rounds with free shipping if you buy 5 bricks*


https://palmettostatearmory.com/22-lr-40gr-rn-500rds.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> A good deal on a very good .22LR ammo.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/22-lr-40gr-rn-500rds.html


I learned a very valuable lesson about CCI. I bought a 500 round brick (10/50 round boxes) of what appeared to be the old Blazer.
When I got home, I noticed it said in relatively small letters on the box front Standard Velocity.
It will not operate my Ruger MkIII, and though I haven't tried my 10/22, probably not that either.

Oh, well. I have plenty of 22 revolvers, and in rifles a pump, lever, and bolt. So they won't go totally to waste.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

22LR is way fun to shoot and easy to store in quantity without taking up too much space.

We've stocked up well on CCI MiniMags and CCI/Gemtech "suppressor" subsonic (the only subsonic 22LR I've found that will cycle every semi-auto I own... reliably)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks! I got one of those deals!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I learned a very valuable lesson about CCI. I bought a 500 round brick (10/50 round boxes) of what appeared to be the old Blazer.
> When I got home, I noticed it said in relatively small letters on the box front Standard Velocity.
> It will not operate my Ruger MkIII, and though I haven't tried my 10/22, probably not that either.
> 
> Oh, well. I have plenty of 22 revolvers, and in rifles a pump, lever, and bolt. So they won't go totally to waste.


I shoot CCI standard velocity out of 2 Ruger Mark 3 pistols without any problems. I shoot indoor rifle and most of the guys shoot 10/22s with the same CCI standard velocity also without problems. All of us find that the standard velocity is more accurate and consistent than high velocity. Not sure why it doesn't cycle your guns.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I have 25K rounds of .22 stocked from November 2016 ... I'm good, right?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

CA will be going full libtard anti their new Governor bragged he’d sign the laws Moonbeam refused too in order to further restrict gun owners and gun ownership.


----------

